# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Ferrari 306 Modena stretch limousine - photo and video

## Altair

Ferrari 306 stretch limousine.



2:49 video:




Previously:

1970 Ferrari 512S Modulo concept sports car - photo and video
1969 Ferrari Sigma Formula One show car - photo
1966 Ferrari 330GT Navarro Special coupe - photo
Ferrari 312T6 six-wheeled F1 car - photos
Scale model Ferrari 312PB - photo and video

----------


## jimfols

Thankfully it was made after Enzo's passing.

----------

